# Weekly Competition 2021-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F U2 R U R' U' R U' R' F'
*2. *R U' R2 U' R U R' U2 F U' R2
*3. *U R' U F U' R' U' F U2 R U
*4. *U R' F U2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U' R'
*5. *U' R F' R2 U2 F R' U2 F R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U' R U L2 U F D2 L' U2 L U2 D2 L D2 U' B L
*2. *R D' F' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F' L' D' U2 B D' L' U
*3. *L2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 D2 L' B2 U' B' L D U2 F2 D2 U2 B R'
*4. *B D2 R' D2 F D B' D F U2 F U2 R2 L2 F U2 R' U' B'
*5. *F D R2 F' B2 U D L U' F2 L' U2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 D' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *F D2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L D2 U' B L2 U' B U2 R2 Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 D Fw2 R2 L2 B' Uw2 F' D' Rw' B2 F' D Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw' U' L' Fw F2
*2. *F2 R' F2 B2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' D' B L B2 D R B2 U2 F D2 Uw2 R Uw2 U2 B D2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B U2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw F D2 F2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw F2 D' Fw2 L'
*3. *R2 U L' D2 L' B' F' U F2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D' R' Fw2 Uw2 L F2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R F' R' U2 Uw' Rw2 D2 L2 F2 Fw' Rw R' Uw R2 F B'
*4. *L D2 L2 B' D2 F2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 R' B' U L' U' R2 U' L Fw2 Rw2 L' D2 F2 L' Uw2 B D2 R' F L2 Uw Fw2 Uw L' D F' R' B2 Fw' Uw' L' Fw' B'
*5. *D' F' R2 B' R2 F U2 B' F2 R2 B2 R' U' B2 U2 B2 D2 B L F2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 L U2 L2 B Uw2 F' Rw2 R' L' Fw2 Uw R L2 D2 F' B' D Fw D U2 Rw' U2 Fw' D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 F' Fw2 Dw' L' Uw Bw' L Fw Bw Uw2 Fw Lw2 D L' D Dw' Lw U' D Fw2 Bw Rw2 B' L2 Rw Fw2 Lw U L2 Dw Lw' R2 L2 B2 F' R' B' Lw2 Rw' Fw' D R Fw2 B2 U2 R F' D Fw' B2 Dw U2 Uw2 Lw' R Dw2 Bw2 Rw' Fw'
*2. *Rw B' U F2 Bw Uw2 L2 Uw2 Dw' Lw' Uw2 Dw' F' Lw2 Dw' B Uw B Fw2 Uw2 U B' Dw B2 Bw2 F Lw' Bw' Lw Uw' Dw2 Rw2 D' F' Bw' U2 R2 Uw Dw L2 U2 B Uw2 D2 F' L B2 Fw2 F' Lw' Uw2 B2 Lw R2 B' L R U2 Uw' Lw'
*3. *U2 L2 Bw2 B F' Uw Bw2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 F2 L' B2 Lw' U2 D' L' R2 F Fw' Lw' Fw Dw2 B' Rw2 F' U' B2 D2 Bw' R' Dw' Uw2 D U2 L Uw2 Fw' Dw Fw Bw2 Lw2 U' F Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw B2 R2 Bw' Dw' U2 Rw B' Rw
*4. *Fw Bw' Dw D Lw B Lw Rw2 D2 U2 F2 Rw2 L2 D U2 Rw R' L Lw2 Fw2 L2 U F2 Rw2 L' Lw2 B' F2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Lw' Bw' B U' B Bw2 Dw Uw' Bw' F L B R L2 B Dw2 L2 Fw Bw2 D' Rw B2 Rw2 R2 Uw Lw' Uw' Lw'
*5. *R2 B Fw F2 D2 Lw2 R2 Dw F B2 Uw Bw' B Rw F' Fw Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw' R' B D U' Uw' Bw Fw' Uw R' Bw Fw2 L' F2 Fw2 Dw U2 Fw Dw' Fw2 R2 Uw' R L' F2 Lw' B' Uw' L' Uw B' Rw Fw F' Dw2 Lw' Fw Bw Lw Dw U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Rw' Dw' U R2 F' R Uw 3Rw2 Bw' F Fw D R2 Dw2 Lw 3Fw Dw 3Rw' 3Fw' Bw' B D' U Uw' Fw2 3Fw2 Bw R2 3Fw2 R 3Rw2 Fw' L2 3Rw' Bw Uw F U2 B2 3Uw R2 Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 Bw' B' R2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Rw' R Rw Fw' 3Fw L' 3Rw2 D' R2 Uw Lw 3Uw U L' U2 F U 3Uw 3Rw2 L2 Lw2 F' R' B L' 3Rw Dw2 Fw' Uw Bw' D'
*2. *L' 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 U' F Rw' 3Rw' Dw B Dw' Uw Fw2 Rw' 3Fw Bw 3Rw2 F D' Rw D' Fw' D2 Dw2 3Uw B' 3Rw U Lw 3Uw2 L2 R' Rw B2 3Uw' Bw' F2 Dw' Rw' Bw' 3Fw' U' D2 B' U2 Lw2 L2 Rw 3Rw2 3Fw Lw Fw D 3Rw2 Rw2 U2 Dw' 3Fw2 U D2 F Rw' F2 Dw D' 3Rw L R' Dw' Fw' L B' Uw2 3Fw2 R Bw2 3Rw2 Uw D
*3. *Uw2 3Fw Fw2 R' Rw Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw D2 B' Lw' F' Rw' Lw' 3Rw F' Lw' U' R L' U2 Dw 3Rw R' L' F2 D' B 3Fw' R2 B2 Dw' Lw2 Rw 3Rw2 L' U B R' Rw' Bw' Lw2 3Rw2 U2 3Fw2 B' U' 3Uw' 3Fw F2 B U B2 Uw2 3Fw' F' Bw2 Uw' R Rw2 D2 R2 Uw' 3Fw' Lw2 B2 L2 Rw' 3Rw F 3Rw2 U2 L Fw L' 3Rw 3Uw2 Rw' Lw' Bw2
*4. *D2 3Uw' Uw L2 Bw' U L Bw Lw' Uw' U R U 3Rw Lw Rw2 U2 B 3Rw Fw' R' Bw U2 Fw Uw2 3Rw' B2 U Uw L2 R2 Rw Lw2 U' 3Rw' Dw2 F2 3Rw2 Bw' F2 L' 3Fw' B' Uw' Fw Dw' U B' Dw R' F' L' 3Fw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' 3Fw' Uw Rw Uw Fw2 3Rw2 D Bw2 D2 L 3Uw' Dw D2 Lw2 U Fw2 Rw U Bw' F Fw2 Rw2 3Fw D
*5. *Bw' B 3Rw' D2 Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw 3Uw B2 3Rw D2 F' Rw D2 Dw2 3Rw' Dw Rw Fw' Lw' F' 3Fw2 Bw' U R' B' Fw L' Bw2 Fw' D2 B2 Lw2 B2 L' 3Uw Uw' F' D2 R L F2 3Rw' D2 3Uw2 Lw2 B' Bw2 Rw' Bw2 3Uw' U Rw2 D' Fw' Rw Uw2 B' Lw' L2 Bw2 Dw2 U' D L B2 3Fw' 3Rw2 B' Uw2 Lw 3Uw Rw2 Bw2 Uw Fw2 U L Rw2 Dw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Fw' L' F Bw2 Uw2 3Bw2 Dw 3Bw2 F2 3Dw F2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Fw' D2 B' 3Bw' R' Bw' 3Bw 3Fw2 F' 3Uw2 3Dw2 Fw2 R2 B2 3Rw R2 Dw' Bw' R' 3Bw2 Uw Rw2 U' Lw' 3Dw' R' Dw F' 3Dw' Dw' Bw2 3Fw' Dw2 Bw' Dw R2 3Uw' U Dw2 R 3Rw Fw' Uw' D 3Rw2 Bw' B2 F D2 B F' D R2 3Rw' L2 D2 3Uw' B2 3Fw 3Dw Dw B2 L' Dw' U2 Rw2 D B L2 Lw2 R2 Rw' Dw Lw 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Bw Dw Rw2 3Dw2 3Rw 3Fw2 R 3Fw' R B Rw
*2. *Uw' Lw F2 Rw2 F' 3Dw D2 Dw2 Fw Bw' D2 Bw2 Uw Rw' 3Bw' B L F2 Fw R' Uw' Bw' R' 3Lw 3Uw' F' Bw D2 Bw Rw2 F2 Lw' F2 3Uw' 3Dw2 D L' Bw2 3Fw2 Uw D L' U Dw2 D' L2 3Fw 3Dw 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Uw B D Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw' Rw2 Lw2 Dw Uw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 D2 Rw 3Dw Bw Lw2 F2 3Fw' Rw' Bw Dw' B 3Lw' B 3Rw2 3Dw2 Fw' R2 L' Dw L2 3Rw2 B2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw 3Rw' Lw 3Lw2 B2 Fw 3Rw2 B Lw B' 3Dw 3Uw' Lw'
*3. *Lw' Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Bw' 3Uw Fw B2 L' 3Uw' Bw2 Uw B2 Lw2 L 3Uw L2 Lw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Dw2 Lw' Uw Rw F' Uw Dw' L2 B 3Rw2 3Fw D' 3Lw' Rw' D 3Fw Fw2 Uw' Dw2 U2 L' 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw Fw 3Bw' Uw B F 3Bw Bw' R' Fw' D' U2 Rw2 Uw' 3Bw' Bw' Rw2 Uw2 3Bw' Rw U2 R2 F2 Fw Bw Uw' R' 3Fw2 D2 Rw2 3Rw2 Bw2 Rw U2 R Fw 3Rw Bw' R 3Fw2 B F Lw L' Fw2 3Rw 3Bw D 3Lw 3Rw' 3Dw 3Bw Fw2 Rw 3Lw' 3Dw'
*4. *Bw2 D B Uw 3Rw2 L' Fw2 3Uw' L2 B' 3Lw Rw D 3Lw' D2 L' Fw' 3Lw Uw 3Rw' F2 Uw2 L' 3Fw U Lw Uw2 Lw' 3Dw2 U2 L 3Rw2 R' Bw 3Fw' Fw' 3Lw' D Uw' F' U 3Dw' 3Uw2 Dw' L2 B' Bw' 3Lw' B U Fw2 3Bw Lw' U F Dw2 3Uw Uw' Lw' Bw' 3Lw2 3Rw Uw2 Lw 3Uw D2 Rw2 3Rw2 Lw' 3Bw2 Lw2 3Fw' F2 D2 L' U2 Bw2 Dw R' D2 F D' Dw' 3Bw 3Lw' Lw 3Dw' Rw' Fw2 Bw2 U' Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 L2 R' D2 Uw' 3Bw L'
*5. *D' Rw D' L Rw F2 Fw 3Dw' L' 3Lw B2 Uw Lw' 3Lw2 Fw 3Bw2 Dw 3Lw2 U' Dw2 3Dw Rw 3Bw' Uw 3Dw' B2 Bw' 3Lw2 R Uw2 Rw' F 3Dw Lw' F 3Uw R' L Fw' B F 3Bw2 Rw 3Bw F' 3Rw' F' Dw' R B U' D' Uw 3Dw Rw 3Bw2 B2 U R' 3Rw2 B2 U' 3Rw2 Fw2 U' F' 3Fw 3Dw2 D2 Rw2 D' U Uw F 3Rw' L2 Lw' R' 3Bw Dw' Rw2 F2 B' Dw 3Uw 3Dw2 Fw2 3Uw2 L2 Dw' 3Fw' Lw F' Uw 3Lw Uw' 3Uw2 Rw2 D 3Rw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 R' U R' U' R' F U2 R U'
*2. *R' U' F2 R2 U' R' U F' U2 R U
*3. *R' U2 R2 U' F' R U2 R2 U' F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F B2 D' B2 R L U2 F' U' R' L2 U2 B2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 U' Rw2 Uw
*2. *F R F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D B L R F U2 F D' R2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*3. *F R' U2 D2 L F2 U' R' F2 B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 F' U2 F2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U B R U' B' U2 F2 D' B' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 R U2 R2 B2 Fw2 R U Fw2 B2 U2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 U' Rw2 R2 U2 F Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw' U2 B' Rw2 Uw F Uw' D x2 y'
*2. *D2 L2 B2 R D F R U' B2 R' F2 B2 U2 R U2 R' D2 L' F R' Fw2 R' D2 Rw2 R D R' Uw2 R' U R F R Fw D2 F' Uw2 Fw L' Uw F B L' Uw' x2 y2
*3. *L' R2 F D2 B U2 R2 B L2 D U' R' B' L' U F L' D R Uw2 Fw2 F' R F2 Rw2 L F Rw2 U2 R D2 Fw2 D' R Uw' B D Fw' U Rw2 Uw B L Uw2 z' y2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Dw2 Fw Uw' B2 Dw R' Bw F' R' Bw2 Rw' Dw' L' Fw' R' Uw2 Dw' B' Lw' L2 B2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw Dw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L' Dw2 D2 Lw2 U2 Rw Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 D' Lw' D2 U' Bw Dw' Uw Fw' Rw' L2 Fw B2 R' B' F' Rw F D' F Bw2 Uw' 3Fw 3Uw'
*2. *U2 L' Uw U' Fw2 Dw' F Bw' Dw L2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U B2 D' Bw F' U' Uw' Rw U' Bw U' Rw2 R L B2 U2 Fw Uw Fw' Bw' D2 Bw L Uw2 B2 Rw2 U B2 U L Dw2 Bw' B2 D' U2 R Fw' R' U' R2 Bw R Lw' D' Uw2 F' R' 3Rw' 3Uw
*3. *B' L B' Rw2 Fw2 U' B' U' B2 Lw2 F2 Uw' Dw2 D' Fw U2 Dw B' F2 D R D Rw' L' F2 Rw' F2 L' Fw2 F2 R Dw' B Rw Uw' L R' Dw' Rw Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw B' Rw2 R' D' Fw2 Rw B' R U' Dw' F' B U Uw F2 L' U 3Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Lw Bw2 F U 3Rw' B2 D F2 D' Rw R Uw' B' D2 Lw D Fw' F' 3Rw Dw2 F2 Lw2 D2 B F' 3Rw F' B 3Fw U2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 B Rw' 3Uw Bw' Dw' 3Uw' L' Bw' Fw2 Uw2 D2 R' Dw Rw2 Bw' D L2 3Uw L' F' L2 R2 Fw L' Bw2 Lw' 3Uw' D' Lw' 3Fw2 L2 D2 Lw2 3Uw 3Fw' D2 Rw2 Lw2 D2 Uw' B' L2 Uw2 Dw' x' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Bw2 D F' U' L 3Lw' R' Bw2 3Uw2 3Lw Dw 3Uw' Fw 3Uw R' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Bw2 3Rw' F2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Lw B2 R 3Lw2 Uw' R Fw B2 Bw' 3Rw' 3Lw Dw' D Fw B2 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw2 3Lw2 Bw2 3Lw' Uw 3Rw2 3Lw' Bw Lw Dw' U2 3Dw L' U2 D' 3Rw2 3Fw' D2 Rw' Dw 3Dw' Bw Uw' F2 3Lw Rw2 3Bw' Rw2 U2 3Dw2 Uw 3Lw2 Dw' U Uw2 F' U Uw2 L' 3Rw Lw Uw U2 Lw U' 3Rw' D2 3Bw Rw F R Dw2 Bw2 3Dw2 U2 Bw' 3Rw 3Lw Dw'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F' L U2 R U R2 U L2 U2 B D2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' D Rw' Uw
*2. *F' R2 D U F2 D2 B2 R B U2 R B2 R2 F2 L B R' F Rw2 Uw'
*3. *R B' D2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 L F R U' R' D Rw
*4. *R2 L2 F2 D R' L2 F2 U D2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R' D' L' Uw
*5. *B L2 F2 L D' F' B2 R F D B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 U B Rw' Uw'
*6. *F' R' D' R U L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R B L2 D2 B2 R' D Rw Uw2
*7. *L' B' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B R' B' L B U' L F' D' F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*8. *D B2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R' U2 F U2 R2 F2 R' D' B Rw' Uw2
*9. *L' F' B R2 U2 D R' D F2 B R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F L' U' Rw2 Uw2
*10. *U' B' U2 L' F2 R' B' D' R' L' B L2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 D2 L Fw'
*11. *F2 L2 D2 B2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 D' R U L F L U R' U2 B Rw2 Uw
*12. *U L' B2 L D2 F L2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 U B2 L' D2 F D2 L2 Uw
*13. *L' U R2 L2 F' U R' B' F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 U2 F D2 R Uw2
*14. *U R' F L2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 L F2 U' B' U B U L' D' Fw Uw'
*15. *F2 U' B' L D R' D B' U2 D2 R2 B' L2 F D2 F R' F' D2 Fw Uw2
*16. *U' F2 L U B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D F R2 D2 B D2 R D2 Rw'
*17. *U' L F' U F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L U B D U2 B2 R F2 U' Fw
*18. *F U' L2 B U2 L2 B U2 R U' D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw
*19. *F' R2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 L' B2 D F' L' U2 F L2 R F Rw' Uw'
*20. *D' L B R2 F' U' R L2 F U' F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 Uw'
*21. *R' B L' U' D' R B' L D R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B L2 B' D2 F Rw2
*22. *U2 L D2 F L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D L B' L B' F R2 D' F2 Rw
*23. *B L F' D L2 F L R2 F' R2 F2 U2 B R2 L' F2 D' F Uw'
*24. *R F2 U B U2 R2 D U2 B2 D' R2 D L' B' R2 U B2 D' U' R Fw' Uw2
*25. *B2 U2 L' F' U' B2 D2 U2 L2 D' R U B2 U2 R' D U2 Fw'
*26. *U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R' D' L' U2 R' B D2 R D' Rw
*27. *R F2 L2 D L2 D L2 D F' U L U2 B' L U L U2 R2 Uw2
*28. *U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2 R D2 F' D' L F2 R2 U R U' B' Rw Uw2
*29. *D' B2 L' D B D2 B U B' U2 D2 F R2 F U2 F D B D2 Rw Uw
*30. *F2 R2 L' D' R F' D' B' R' F2 L D2 R2 L' B2 L U2 D' R Fw Uw
*31. *R D2 L' F' U D B2 U B' D R2 U2 D2 L F2 B2 R' B2 L Fw' Uw2
*32. *B' L D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B L D' F' U F R' D2 U2 Rw' Uw
*33. *L2 F' R U B' L U2 L F U F2 U B2 U2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*34. *U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' B' U F2 R' D2 B' F R Uw
*35. *U' R' D2 B2 U L2 D B2 U R2 D2 F2 R' F' L U2 F D2 U2 Rw Uw2
*36. *B R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' U' F' L2 R2 F L2 R D2 F2 Uw2
*37. *F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 L F' U F2 R F' U2 B U2 R'
*38. *R' D' L2 D F' R D2 R D L2 D2 B2 L F2 R F2 U R' Fw'
*39. *B2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 F R F2 L B' U' B R2 F D' B'
*40. *R' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F D' L2 F U2 R F R2 D' Rw' Uw'
*41. *D R B' L2 B R D' R' B' R U2 R U2 D2 B2 R B2 R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*42. *F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U R' U' B' L U' B L' B L' F' Rw2 Uw'
*43. *L D U B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 L' D2 U' L' B R2 U B' R' D' Rw Uw2
*44. *B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 B L' B2 L' F' U2 R' F' D2 L U2 Fw'
*45. *B2 U R' L2 U' B2 R' D L2 B' R D2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 Uw2
*46. *B' R U R' D R D F L' U' D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U F U2 Rw Uw
*47. *B' R2 D2 B U2 D F L2 U D L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L U2 B' U2 Rw2
*48. *B2 U F' U2 B2 R' D' R L2 B D2 F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*49. *D R2 U2 B' F' R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B' R B R' U F D Rw
*50. *F' L2 F' U2 L2 F R2 D2 B' L2 D' L U F U' R B' L2 F D Fw Uw'
*51. *R' U L2 B D2 R2 F R' D2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 Rw Uw'
*52. *R' F L' B R' F L B' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 D R2 U2 R2 B L D Fw Uw
*53. *L U2 B2 D B' R2 B L2 B' L2 B2 F' L' U F' D R2 U2 Rw Uw2
*54. *B2 L2 F2 D' L U B D R U2 B L' B2 R' L' D2 F2 R F2 Rw
*55. *U' L2 D2 F U2 D' R D L2 D2 L F B U2 L2 B R2 B Rw2
*56. *U2 D' B' D2 B R' F2 L2 F U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' D2 F Rw'
*57. *L2 F' B R' D2 R2 L' B D R F2 R' D2 L' B2 L' U2 L' U Fw' Uw'
*58. *B2 U' L' U L U' B' D2 F2 L F U2 D' F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 Rw'
*59. *R D F B2 U' B D2 L B' U F2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R' B Rw Uw2
*60. *R' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 L F R' B2 U' B2 D' F2 Rw'
*61. *D' R F2 R2 B2 R D2 L R U R' F D2 L' D U B' R D' Rw2 Uw
*62. *U2 F2 U' F2 D' R' D2 R F B2 R2 F2 B2 R L B2 R' B2 D' Fw' Uw
*63. *L2 F' D' R' F2 R F B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 L F2 D R F Rw Uw'
*64. *D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L' D' F' U' L' F L2 U F' R' D' U Rw
*65. *B U' R F2 D2 R D' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 F D2 U Rw Uw'
*66. *U2 R F2 B' R L2 D B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 U' B' D Fw'
*67. *R' D L D R U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B' L R B' F2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*68. *L' B2 U' L2 D' B L' R2 D2 L2 D R2 D L2 B2 U2 F L' B D Fw Uw2
*69. *F D F' L' U R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' L2 U B' L' D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*70. *F' L2 D' L D2 F' L2 B U2 F U2 L' F U F D2 L2 R Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' D2 L' D2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 L' D2 B2 D' R2 U' B D'
*2. *F2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' L2 R' D2 U' F' D' U2 R'
*3. *B' D F U' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U R B U F U2 F
*4. *D' R2 L2 F2 U D' R B' U2 F' R2 F D2 B' R2 L2 B U B2 L
*5. *B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L' F L2 U F U B' L' D' L2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R' B' L2 B2 F' U R B2 R F2 U2
*2. *L B' D' B L F L D' B' U R L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2
*3. *L' F B2 R U2 L2 D2 L D2 R' U2 D' R U B2 U' L' F D'
*4. *D' R L B2 U2 F U L' D' B' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2
*5. *U B R L2 F L2 U' R' D L2 B D2 F2 B' U2 B2 R' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' D F L' B D2 F' U' B L2 F U2 B U2 B L2 D' F'
*2. *F B2 U' B D2 R' U B2 L2 D2 L' B2 L F2 B2 R F2 D' R2
*3. *R D' B D2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 R' F2 R' D R2 U L F
*4. *U2 B L' B2 L2 F R' U' L' D' B D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L F2 L
*5. *F' U R2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 B' L' F L U2 R B D' U2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D R' U2 L' U' L2 U' L' F' L' D L2 B U2 F' L2 F' L2 F' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' L2 B R' D' B L2 F2 R' F B2 L F2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D U2 L2 D' U F2 L U R F2 L R' B U R' B' R2 F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F U' F' U' R U R' U' R U
*3. *D' L F2 L2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F L F2 U R' D' R2 D'
*4. *D' F2 L2 U F2 D U2 F2 B2 L2 D L2 F U' F' B' U B2 R D Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 Fw2 F' R U2 B L' Uw F Uw F L2 Rw D2 Fw Rw R2 U2 L' U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R F R U' R U' R2 U F R
*3. *D' U2 B L2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 R2 D L U R2 D2 F R U' F'
*4. *R B2 U2 R U2 L' B2 U2 R' L' U B D2 F R' D' F2 U2 R2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 D R Fw2 U L' Uw2 L D' Fw' F Uw2 Fw L2 D' B U' Uw' Fw D2 Rw' U
*5. *Lw' Bw R D Fw2 Uw Dw' F2 B' Rw' Bw Lw2 L Fw' F Bw B Dw' D F R2 F U' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 D F Fw' Lw Rw Fw' B' Lw' R' U Dw2 Bw Uw R Bw F2 Uw Lw' Fw' U2 F Rw' R' Dw Lw' Dw2 Bw U' L Uw2 R' U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U' F' R U' R U R' U' F'
*3. *U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R D F' D' R' F D L R2 D2 B
*4. *R F U' L' U2 D B2 U2 L D2 R U2 R2 F2 L' B2 R2 F' L2 Uw2 B' L R' Uw2 L' B2 Rw2 R2 U2 R D' B R' Uw' Rw' Fw' R' B' Uw2 R Fw' L'
*5. *Lw Dw Uw2 U F2 Bw2 Fw D' U' B Fw2 Dw Rw' Dw2 L2 Dw' R2 B2 Dw B F' Bw2 U2 F' R2 Uw' F2 L2 D' Rw2 Bw2 D' Lw B Bw L' Dw Rw2 D2 R Bw' R2 Dw Fw B' D Rw2 D' L2 Uw Fw2 Dw' R' L Rw Dw B' Uw2 Dw' D
*6. *B' 3Fw Rw Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw' D2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw B' Lw B L Lw 3Rw' Bw U F' Dw' 3Uw2 U' F 3Uw' R' L' Lw2 Fw2 3Rw Lw L2 Dw' U' 3Fw R Dw D2 Rw R' L2 Dw' Fw' L2 Lw Rw B Fw' 3Fw' Dw' F' Lw' Bw2 Lw' Dw' Fw' Rw' L2 Fw' 3Fw2 Uw' U2 D' B2 R2 3Rw Lw' U2 L2 3Fw' Bw2 Uw' 3Fw2 F2 Uw2 Lw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R' U2 R U2 R' U' F2 R U R2
*3. *L2 U2 R F2 L R' F2 L2 B' L U2 F' D2 U2 F2 D L' F' D'
*4. *D B2 F' U2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B D' R' U L U' D L2 B2 D' Uw2 F U2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 F B2 U2 Fw2 Uw' L' U' F' Uw D Fw U' Fw2 Uw' D' R2 Fw2
*5. *Uw' U2 Rw Lw Bw' Lw' F2 Lw2 D2 Lw' B R2 Lw2 Fw' Lw2 B' Uw2 Lw Bw' U2 Uw2 B2 U' Rw2 Lw U' Dw F B2 Fw Rw Bw2 B2 Dw' Uw2 Fw F L2 Lw2 Bw U2 F' B Fw' R2 Rw' Bw Uw' L B' Dw U2 F' Bw2 Fw' R' Fw Uw' L Lw
*6. *Rw Fw B U' B2 R' L U' Bw' D' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw 3Rw Lw D Rw2 3Fw 3Rw2 B2 Rw2 Dw R2 D F B U' Lw' Uw U' 3Uw R' 3Fw Bw' D2 Dw2 B2 3Rw' 3Fw Rw2 L' Uw Bw 3Fw Lw' R F2 B R Lw' Dw 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 B Lw2 Fw2 R2 U 3Uw B' F D Dw F L2 Fw2 Uw D2 3Fw2 R B2 Uw2 Dw2 Lw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 Uw Lw
*7. *D' Uw2 U2 3Bw2 Fw2 3Lw 3Uw' Bw' Lw' 3Dw2 B 3Dw Fw' Bw 3Uw2 3Rw F2 Fw Bw2 3Dw2 Bw2 Rw L U R' 3Fw2 Lw' R' 3Rw' Uw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Fw2 Rw' Fw B' L 3Lw F2 Bw2 D2 R D2 Fw' 3Dw2 Uw' Rw D2 U2 R2 Lw' Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 Fw2 L' U2 B' L2 3Fw2 F' Uw2 3Dw2 Bw Lw Bw' 3Fw2 Fw' U D L' Dw' F2 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Lw' 3Fw U' 3Fw2 Rw L 3Uw Fw' Lw F2 3Bw' U' Rw L D L2 U2 Rw 3Lw D' Lw2 3Uw' 3Lw2 Dw2 3Uw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR3+ DL4+ UL1+ U2- R3+ D1- L5+ ALL4- y2 U4- R5- D6+ L3- ALL1+ DL UL
*2. *UR0+ DR3+ DL0+ UL2+ U2+ R2- D5+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U3+ R5+ D5- L5+ ALL5- UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR5- DR1- DL1+ UL4+ U6+ R6+ D6+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R2- D1- L4+ ALL4- UR DR
*4. *UR5- DR0+ DL5- UL1- U4- R5+ D3- L4+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R3+ D1+ L2+ ALL5+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR3+ DR1- DL1+ UL5+ U3- R5+ D3+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U6+ R5+ D1- L4- ALL1+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U B L' B U L U B' L' U' u r' b'
*2. *U L' U' R B' L R L' R' L' U r b
*3. *U L' U' L' U' R L' R' L B' R u r b'
*4. *U' L U R' L U' B' R B' U' B' u' l r' b
*5. *L U B' R' B' U' B L B L U' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,-5) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0)
*2. *(0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-2) / (4,0) / (6,-2) / (6,0) /
*3. *(0,5) / (0,3) / (0,6) / (-2,-5) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,-4) / (6,-5) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) /
*4. *(0,5) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (1,-2) / (-4,-3) / (6,-3) / (3,-5) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (4,0) /
*5. *(0,-4) / (4,-5) / (-1,2) / (3,-3) / (1,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (-4,0) / (-4,-2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B U B U' B U L U' R' L' R'
*2. *U B U' L' R B U R' L U' R
*3. *R B U R U R' L U L' R' B'
*4. *B R' U' L' R' B U' R U' B' U
*5. *R B U B' L R' B L B' U' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *L2 flip R2 L' F2' U BL U2' BL flip U F' R2 BR2' U' BL L BR2 F2' R U2 R2' F2 U2 F U' F2' U' F2 R2'
*2. *R2 flip U L2' F2 R2' U2 L' BR' R2 flip F U2 R' U2 BR2' BL2 L2' BL2 U F' U2' F R F R2' U2' F2' R F2 U2
*3. *R2 flip F R2 F2' BL L2 BR2' BL2' flip R BL2' L2' BR2' BL L2' BL2 L R2' U' F' R' U' F' R F' R2 F U2' F'
*4. *L2 flip U R2' BL L2' U' F2 BR' U2 flip R2 U2 L' BR2 BL' BR2' BL2 BR2 U' R2' U' F2' R U2 F' U2 R2 U F' U2
*5. *R2' flip U BL2 BR U2' R' U2 BR2 R flip U L' F' BR2 BL' U L BL2 R2' F' R F U F' U2' R2' U' R2 U2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F' U' R2 F' U2 R U2 R' U' F
*3. *D' L F' B R2 U D' R2 B' U' L' D2 F2 U2 D L2 D F2 R2
*4. *D2 R B U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B U2 L' F' D' B R' Uw2 R' Fw2 D2 F Rw2 L2 B' R' U2 B' D2 Rw2 Uw' B' Uw2 U2 R' B' F' Fw U L Fw
*5. *L B R' Dw2 B' Fw' F2 Dw F' Fw2 B Rw D' F' L' Rw2 F2 Lw2 R2 D2 B Rw2 U2 Fw' R B2 Fw2 R Rw' F' Lw' Fw2 Rw' Lw R B2 F Bw Dw2 F' B' Rw F2 D Bw' D2 Lw' Bw2 B F' Dw Lw2 F2 D F' U2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw Fw'
*OH. *L' U2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B R' D2 U2 F L B' L R' F'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR2+ DL0+ UL5+ U3- R0+ D5- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R1+ D2+ L4- ALL4+ DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B U' B' L' B' U' R U' B' R' B l r
*Square-1. *(-3,-4) / (3,-3) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (2,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-4) / (4,0) / (5,-4) / (2,-3) / (-4,0) / (6,0)
*Skewb. *L R U' B R' B L R B' L' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *r' f' l' L b B b R' F R' B' F R' F
*2. *L r' R B L' f' l r' b L B' F' L R B R' B
*3. *R b' f F l' r f l r' L B' R B F' L F R
*4. *R b r' R' B' F' b' f R B' L' F R
*5. *F' b' r R' B' L' l b' r' F L' B' L' R' B R' B L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw U' Lw' B Lw Uw' L Uw' R' B' Lw Rw Uw Lw Uw' Bw Lw' Bw Lw' l'
*2. *Uw Bw' L' R' Lw' Uw' R' B' Lw Bw U Lw Rw Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw u' l r b
*3. *Lw' R Bw Uw U L R' Bw R Uw' B' Lw' Bw Uw' Rw Lw' Rw Uw u l' b'
*4. *Lw Bw' U B' Uw' Bw R B' Lw Bw R Uw' Rw Bw' Rw Uw' Lw Rw u l b'
*5. *Lw' Rw' U B Uw' L' Rw B' Lw' U Rw' Bw Uw Bw' Lw Rw Lw' Uw l' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U L D R D L U L D L U2 R2 U L2 D R3 U L3 D R D2 R U R U L2 D L D R2 U2 L U R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U3 R D3 L U L U L U R3 D2 L2 U L D2 R2 U2 L U L D R U R2 D L2 U R2 D2 L3 U2 R3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L2 U R D3 R U R U L U L D2 R U2 R D L U L D R D L U L D R U R D2 L2 U2 R D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L2 D R U R2 D L2 D2 R U L2 D R3 U L U L D L D R2 U2 L U R2 D L2 D2 L U R2 U L U L D3 R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U R U R D2 L U3 R D L2 D R3 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 D L D R2 D R U2 L U L D3 R U L U L

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L2 U' L' F2 U' B' D' R' F R' L2 B2 L D2 R' D2 L F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 F U2 L2 B R2 B L' U2 B2 F' D R U' L' R F' R' U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 R2 U2 D L' F' L2 D2 L' U B2 R2 U D' R2 U D2 F D' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 R F' D' F2 L B' U' R D2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 F2 D R2 B' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 F R2 B2 F' L2 B L2 U L' D U R D2 B D2 F L' D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L D L' D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L F R2 U' L F
*2. *D2 L B' L B2 R2 U L D R2 U2 L D2 B2 R' L B2 L U
*3. *D U R2 B2 L2 B2 F' L' F2 R2 D U R' D2 U' F' U' F'
*4. *F2 D R2 D2 L U2 L F2 R F2 U' B' L U' B2 L' U F2
*5. *F2 L2 U2 R2 D U' F2 D' B2 L B U L2 R U B2 L2 R' F' L'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UF UB UL UF UB UL UB UL UB UR UF LB UL UF UR UF UB UR RF UF UL UB UR UF UR RB LF UF UR UL LF UL UF UB UL RB UB DB RB DF LF UL LB DL DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 DB+ RB UR DL+2 LF+2 DL LF UF+ RF+2 UF RF UF+2 RF+ UR RF+ DB+
*2. * UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UL UB UL UB UR LB UL UB UR RF UF UR UF UB UR UL RF RB UR UF RB LF UL LF UL UF UB RB UR UB UR LF UL UF DB LB RB UR DF LF UL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ RB+ DR RB- DF- DL+2
*3. * UF UR UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UF LB UL RF UR UB UL UB RF UR UF UL UB UR UL LB UB LB RB LF UL UF UB UR UF UL UF RB UR UB UL DL LF DL DR DB DF DR RF DB DF DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL+ LF UL+2 RB+ DR RB- DF+2 RF+ UR+2 DF+ DB-2
*4. * UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UF UL UB UL UF UB UR UL UB RF UR UF UB UL LB UB UR UF UL RF UF RB UR UB UL RF RB LF UF UR UL UB UR LB RF DF RF LF DL DB DF LF UF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB DB+2 LB UL UF DR RF+ UR+2 RF UR
*5. * UL UB UR UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UB UL UF LB UL UB UL RF UR UF UB UL UB UL UF LB UB RB LF UL UF UR UB RF UR RB UB UR DB LB DL DB DF LF UL UF DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF+ UL UF- LB+2 UB UR-2 DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U R' F' L' F L R U L' B L BL L' BL' B' R' F' L' F L R F U' F' R L F R' U' L U F BL U' B' BL' U L' B' U
*2. *L' U' L' R' F' L' F L R L U' L' U' BL' U' B' U B BL L F' R L' U' F U' L R D F U' R BL' D B'
*3. *R' L F L' R U L' U' L R L' R' U' R U L U' R' L R' F U L' F R F U' L F D L BL U R' B'
*4. *U' L' U R' F R F' L' R U' R' U' L' U L U R F' L R' L U F U' R F' U R U D' BR' U B D' L'
*5. *L U' L' R' F' L' F L R U' L' R' F R L' U' R' F R L' F U' R' U L' F L F' U' R F' U D' R BR' R' U BL' F' BL'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2021)

Results for week 43: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, Benyó, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(123)
1.  1.07 Legomanz
2.  1.17 Charles Jerome
3.  1.41 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.45 OriginalUsername
5.  1.50 Luke Garrett
5.  1.50 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.56 asacuber
8.  1.75 Imran Rahman
9.  1.84 leomannen
10.  1.85 CubeCube
11.  1.91 V Achyuthan
12.  1.92 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  2.02 NathanaelCubes
14.  2.08 twoj_stary_pijany
15.  2.09 Kedin drysdale
16.  2.10 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  2.16 darrensaito
18.  2.24 Liam Wadek
19.  2.43 NoahCubing
20.  2.51 BradenTheMagician
21.  2.53 Benyó
22.  2.59 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
23.  2.70 midnightcuberx
24.  2.73 Zamirul Faris
25.  2.79 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  2.79 Sjviray
25.  2.79 cuberkid10
28.  2.96 tJardigradHe
29.  2.99 TheDubDubJr
29.  2.99 Dream Cubing
31.  3.01 Ontricus
31.  3.01 Cale S
33.  3.03 Antto Pitkänen
34.  3.07 Heewon Seo
35.  3.08 KrokosB
36.  3.23 Nuuk cuber
37.  3.26 Fisko
38.  3.29 FaLoL
38.  3.29 John_NOTgood
40.  3.30 ichcubegerne
41.  3.34 MCuber
42.  3.37 BraydenAdamsSolves
43.  3.38 wearephamily1719
44.  3.39 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
45.  3.42 Kacper Jędrzejuk
45.  3.42 abhijat
47.  3.50 BMcCl1
48.  3.53 Cubing Forever
49.  3.54 d2polld
49.  3.54 sigalig
51.  3.56 T1_M0
52.  3.58 Christopher Fandrich
53.  3.61 MartinN13
54.  3.62 DGCubes
54.  3.62 agradess2
54.  3.62 Sphericality
57.  3.63 Triangles_are_cubers
58.  3.64 Mattia Pasquini
59.  3.67 bennettstouder
60.  3.76 MattP98
61.  3.83 Fred Lang
62.  3.84 trangium
63.  3.86 CubableYT
63.  3.86 arctan
63.  3.86 Chris Van Der Brink
66.  3.91 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  3.95 vishwasankarcubing
67.  3.95 Brady
69.  4.14 Paweł
70.  4.17 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
71.  4.23 Caleb Rogers
72.  4.26 Thecubingcuber347
73.  4.34 sqAree
73.  4.34 Arachane
75.  4.36 vedroboev
75.  4.36 Peter Preston
77.  4.43 Jami Viljanen
78.  4.45 Cubey_Tube
79.  4.46 abunickabhi
80.  4.56 PCCuber
81.  4.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
82.  4.87 DesertWolf
83.  4.96 CB21
84.  5.03 Li Xiang
85.  5.12 White KB
86.  5.21 Pugalan Aravintan
87.  5.24 breadears
88.  5.45 Gman.999
89.  5.47 Aerocuber
90.  5.51 Yohib Hussain
90.  5.51 HippieCuber
92.  5.60 BlueAcidball
93.  5.79 CaptainCuber
94.  5.94 vilkkuti25
95.  6.06 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
96.  6.41 Lewis
97.  6.54 TheCubingAddict980
98.  6.66 filmip
99.  6.75 nevinscph
100.  6.78 SUCubing
101.  6.89 Mike Hughey
102.  7.20 GooseCuber
103.  7.87 LittleLumos
104.  8.05 Jrg
104.  8.05 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
106.  8.10 Chiew Kai
107.  8.46 cubingmom2
108.  8.49 One Wheel
109.  8.59 freshcuber.de
110.  8.86 aamiel
111.  9.11 Rubika-37-021204
112.  9.16 KellanB
113.  9.29 sporteisvogel
114.  9.92 Jacck
115.  10.06 theos
116.  10.42 memomarta
117.  11.56 hydynn
118.  12.93 Ultimatecuber0814
119.  14.11 MatsBergsten
120.  15.77 cubebot300
121.  16.00 NiceCuber
122.  16.83 HW5238
123.  21.56 isisk


*3x3x3*(164)
1.  6.67 Luke Garrett
2.  6.71 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  6.84 Mantas Urbanavicius


Spoiler



4.  6.87 OriginalUsername
5.  7.02 CubeCube
6.  7.38 Khairur Rachim
7.  7.45 MLGCubez
8.  7.75 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  7.84 darrensaito
10.  8.11 Skewb_Cube
11.  8.18 Charles Jerome
11.  8.18 Zamirul Faris
13.  8.25 cuberkid10
14.  8.42 NoahCubing
15.  8.46 V Achyuthan
16.  8.52 AidanNoogie
17.  8.54 Heewon Seo
18.  8.63 twoj_stary_pijany
19.  8.66 Sjviray
20.  8.82 Kylegadj
21.  8.84 qaz
22.  8.97 Clément B.
23.  9.00 KrokosB
23.  9.00 tJardigradHe
23.  9.00 vishwasankarcubing
26.  9.20 asacuber
26.  9.20 Dream Cubing
28.  9.25 BMcCl1
29.  9.31 FaLoL
30.  9.41 BradenTheMagician
31.  9.42 ichcubegerne
32.  9.47 NathanaelCubes
33.  9.49 Vlad Hordiienko
34.  9.60 abhijat
35.  9.62 Davoda_IV
35.  9.62 Cale S
37.  9.78 apollocube
38.  9.83 BraydenAdamsSolves
38.  9.83 mrsniffles01
38.  9.83 Christopher Fandrich
41.  10.01 FishyIshy
42.  10.06 Logan2017DAYR01
43.  10.22 Brady
44.  10.28 leomannen
45.  10.39 Ontricus
46.  10.41 MCuber
47.  10.53 Liam Wadek
47.  10.53 agradess2
47.  10.53 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
50.  10.54 Arachane
51.  10.55 20luky3
52.  10.64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
53.  10.66 VJW
54.  10.69 Imran Rahman
55.  10.84 DGCubes
56.  10.92 Benyó
56.  10.92 vedroboev
58.  10.93 wearephamily1719
59.  10.95 TheDubDubJr
60.  10.99 John_NOTgood
61.  11.11 Dylan Swarts
62.  11.21 PCCuber
63.  11.22 Antto Pitkänen
63.  11.22 MartinN13
65.  11.28 Nuuk cuber
66.  11.49 d2polld
67.  11.59 sigalig
68.  11.68 Fisko
69.  11.74 MattP98
70.  11.75 Fred Lang
71.  11.79 lumes2121
72.  11.94 Cubey_Tube
73.  12.19 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
74.  12.20 Keenan Johnson
75.  12.28 sqAree
76.  12.29 CubableYT
77.  12.37 abunickabhi
78.  12.40 Mattia Pasquini
79.  12.45 Kedin drysdale
80.  12.49 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  12.70 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82.  12.82 midnightcuberx
83.  12.92 Jami Viljanen
84.  13.21 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
85.  13.28 Chris Van Der Brink
86.  13.33 trangium
86.  13.33 jake.levine
88.  13.40 Aerocuber
89.  13.70 pjk
90.  13.78 TheCubingAddict980
90.  13.78 revaldoah
92.  13.86 TheEpicCuber
93.  13.93 DesertWolf
94.  13.99 xyzzy
94.  13.99 Winfaza
96.  14.20 CB21
97.  14.21 bennettstouder
98.  14.44 Triangles_are_cubers
99.  14.59 breadears
100.  14.73 Cubing Forever
101.  14.85 Peter Preston
102.  15.02 Paweł
103.  15.15 White KB
104.  15.28 BlueAcidball
105.  15.33 Sphericality
106.  15.58 thatkid
107.  15.69 Θperm
108.  15.81 RyanSoh
109.  16.19 nevinscph
110.  16.22 Thecubingcuber347
110.  16.22 DUDECUBER
110.  16.22 Petri Krzywacki
113.  16.24 LittleLumos
114.  16.39 calotret
115.  16.49 CaptainCuber
116.  16.61 HD Truong Giang
117.  16.96 HippieCuber
118.  17.00 CubeRed
119.  17.22 cuber_knight
120.  17.59 Meisme
121.  17.70 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
122.  17.83 Li Xiang
123.  18.13 vilkkuti25
124.  18.14 seungju choi
125.  18.40 arctan
126.  18.86 MuaazCubes
127.  19.24 MarkA64
128.  19.52 Simon31415
129.  19.88 Lewis
130.  20.03 Jrg
131.  20.32 Myanmarcuberzwe
132.  22.25 ZsS
133.  22.33 SUCubing
134.  22.59 zakikaz
134.  22.59 sporteisvogel
136.  22.62 theos
137.  23.12 GooseCuber
138.  23.46 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
139.  24.45 Pugalan Aravintan
140.  24.50 Gman.999
141.  24.86 Caleb Rogers
142.  25.15 One Wheel
143.  25.36 filmip
144.  25.45 John Benwell
145.  25.68 NiceCuber
146.  26.01 freshcuber.de
147.  26.13 DynaXT
148.  27.26 bulkocuber
149.  27.53 cubingmom2
150.  27.82 Rubika-37-021204
151.  28.01 Chiew Kai
152.  28.15 hydynn
153.  29.05 aamiel
154.  31.62 Jacck
155.  32.50 KellanB
156.  34.00 memomarta
157.  37.18 Nash171
158.  40.98 MatsBergsten
159.  43.79 Ultimatecuber0814
160.  45.00 cuberboy123
161.  48.71 isisk
162.  50.40 HW5238
163.  54.24 awh
164.  1:08.29 JailtonMendes


*4x4x4*(94)
1.  28.99 cuberkid10
2.  30.41 OriginalUsername
3.  30.94 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  31.18 Luke Garrett
5.  31.31 Khairur Rachim
6.  32.35 tJardigradHe
7.  32.69 darrensaito
8.  33.60 G2013
9.  34.75 Dream Cubing
10.  36.80 Charles Jerome
11.  37.23 ichcubegerne
12.  37.54 abhijat
13.  37.90 mrsniffles01
14.  38.40 FaLoL
15.  38.45 TheDubDubJr
16.  38.50 NoahCubing
17.  38.88 Clément B.
18.  39.77 Sjviray
19.  39.94 Cale S
20.  40.23 Benyó
21.  40.27 sigalig
22.  40.28 leomannen
23.  42.11 Ontricus
24.  43.06 DGCubes
25.  43.44 John_NOTgood
26.  43.68 jake.levine
27.  43.72 NathanaelCubes
28.  45.01 agradess2
29.  45.31 vedroboev
30.  45.73 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
31.  46.01 BMcCl1
32.  46.10 VJW
33.  47.00 Kylegadj
34.  47.45 Vlad Hordiienko
35.  47.50 KrokosB
36.  47.52 sqAree
37.  47.85 xyzzy
38.  48.29 nevinscph
39.  48.30 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
40.  48.85 DesertWolf
41.  48.95 wearephamily1719
42.  49.58 CB21
43.  49.74 BraydenAdamsSolves
44.  49.77 Liam Wadek
45.  49.90 Dylan Swarts
46.  50.58 abunickabhi
47.  51.50 Arachane
48.  52.13 Nuuk cuber
49.  52.24 PCCuber
50.  52.69 bennettstouder
51.  53.11 thatkid
52.  53.64 Paweł
53.  54.41 V Achyuthan
54.  54.44 breadears
55.  54.49 d2polld
56.  55.86 midnightcuberx
57.  55.96 revaldoah
58.  57.31 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  57.33 pjk
60.  57.83 Peter Preston
61.  1:00.01 Sphericality
62.  1:00.34 Aerocuber
63.  1:00.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  1:01.83 LittleLumos
65.  1:02.03 Winfaza
66.  1:02.46 Cubey_Tube
67.  1:03.70 Mattia Pasquini
68.  1:04.50 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
69.  1:04.78 vilkkuti25
70.  1:05.66 CaptainCuber
71.  1:11.30 BlueAcidball
72.  1:14.06 TheCubingAddict980
73.  1:14.51 Thecubingcuber347
74.  1:16.29 Li Xiang
75.  1:16.42 One Wheel
76.  1:18.51 theos
77.  1:18.73 HippieCuber
78.  1:19.92 Lewis
79.  1:21.78 Petri Krzywacki
80.  1:24.53 Jrg
81.  1:25.60 freshcuber.de
82.  1:32.47 sporteisvogel
83.  1:33.66 calotret
84.  1:37.58 Jacck
85.  1:39.98 Rubika-37-021204
86.  1:51.83 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
87.  2:09.91 KellanB
88.  2:17.85 cuber_knight
89.  2:18.09 Chiew Kai
90.  2:21.70 MatsBergsten
91.  4:24.53 Ultimatecuber0814
92.  DNF MCuber
92.  DNF AidanNoogie
92.  DNF MartinN13


*5x5x5*(58)
1.  56.89 OriginalUsername
2.  58.21 tJardigradHe
3.  1:04.42 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:05.35 FaLoL
5.  1:06.24 Benyó
6.  1:06.73 darrensaito
7.  1:07.02 fun at the joy
8.  1:07.39 Dream Cubing
9.  1:08.01 AidanNoogie
10.  1:08.07 abhijat
11.  1:08.12 Heewon Seo
12.  1:08.31 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:09.05 mrsniffles01
14.  1:10.07 Luke Garrett
15.  1:13.20 sigalig
16.  1:14.73 agradess2
17.  1:18.26 DGCubes
18.  1:18.99 Zamirul Faris
19.  1:20.51 jake.levine
20.  1:20.97 NoahCubing
21.  1:22.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  1:23.32 nevinscph
23.  1:25.49 Ontricus
24.  1:26.00 VJW
25.  1:27.70 vedroboev
26.  1:28.46 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:34.21 Dylan Swarts
28.  1:34.75 CB21
29.  1:37.71 Kylegadj
30.  1:37.80 Liam Wadek
31.  1:38.24 thatkid
32.  1:40.41 Antto Pitkänen
33.  1:40.78 breadears
34.  1:41.30 BraydenAdamsSolves
35.  1:42.05 John_NOTgood
36.  1:44.80 Sphericality
37.  1:46.96 Vlad Hordiienko
38.  1:50.63 Paweł
39.  1:55.45 vilkkuti25
40.  2:06.66 midnightcuberx
41.  2:07.92 Lewis
42.  2:13.99 One Wheel
43.  2:17.84 theos
44.  2:18.24 Jrg
45.  2:20.76 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
46.  2:30.77 Petri Krzywacki
47.  2:36.92 Rubika-37-021204
48.  2:39.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  2:40.22 PCCuber
50.  2:42.62 Cubey_Tube
51.  2:42.86 HippieCuber
52.  2:47.46 sporteisvogel
53.  2:58.33 Jacck
54.  3:05.85 freshcuber.de
55.  3:39.74 MatsBergsten
56.  4:17.23 KellanB
57.  4:21.88 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
58.  11:32.34 Ultimatecuber0814


*6x6x6*(33)
1.  1:49.23 Benyó
2.  1:55.88 Dream Cubing
3.  2:00.27 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  2:02.51 ichcubegerne
5.  2:06.86 AidanNoogie
6.  2:09.19 Keroma12
7.  2:10.68 sigalig
8.  2:12.85 agradess2
9.  2:27.58 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
10.  2:29.29 Liam Wadek
11.  2:29.42 jake.levine
12.  2:31.15 nevinscph
13.  2:33.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
14.  2:35.03 CB21
15.  3:05.54 Nuuk cuber
16.  3:09.18 Dylan Swarts
17.  3:10.32 BraydenAdamsSolves
18.  3:29.77 vedroboev
19.  3:31.49 Sphericality
20.  3:43.68 Vlad Hordiienko
21.  3:58.43 One Wheel
22.  4:07.65 Triangles_are_cubers
23.  4:30.46 theos
24.  4:30.56 Jrg
25.  4:41.72 Rubika-37-021204
26.  4:51.21 sporteisvogel
27.  5:02.33 Arachane
28.  5:13.26 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
29.  5:23.49 Cubey_Tube
30.  5:29.43 Jacck
31.  6:17.08 freshcuber.de
32.  DNF filmip
32.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(21)
1.  2:23.56 Dream Cubing
2.  2:35.54 Benyó
3.  2:52.79 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2:57.89 ichcubegerne
5.  2:58.99 FaLoL
6.  3:27.46 sigalig
7.  3:35.26 CB21
8.  3:49.14 nevinscph
9.  3:51.85 Liam Wadek
10.  3:53.09 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  4:02.12 jake.levine
12.  4:36.96 BraydenAdamsSolves
13.  4:53.55 VJW
14.  5:50.17 One Wheel
15.  6:27.52 Jrg
16.  7:26.97 Jacck
17.  7:36.04 Rubika-37-021204
18.  8:17.98 sporteisvogel
19.  10:35.81 freshcuber.de
20.  11:00.39 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
21.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(30)
1.  3.06 V Achyuthan
2.  4.14 asacuber
3.  5.08 leomannen


Spoiler



4.  5.32 Charles Jerome
5.  6.41 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  6.88 OriginalUsername
7.  7.59 Luke Garrett
8.  8.61 Khairur Rachim
9.  9.01 sigalig
10.  11.57 Benyó
11.  12.75 BradenTheMagician
12.  13.31 fun at the joy
13.  13.66 agradess2
14.  14.97 Li Xiang
15.  15.68 sqAree
16.  22.00 ichcubegerne
17.  24.11 nevinscph
18.  27.01 Arachane
19.  30.27 theos
20.  31.64 Antto Pitkänen
21.  32.36 MatsBergsten
22.  35.15 Mike Hughey
23.  35.49 darrensaito
24.  35.73 CB21
25.  36.43 Sphericality
26.  40.80 LittleLumos
27.  47.32 PCCuber
28.  1:03.83 GooseCuber
29.  1:04.58 Jacck
30.  1:30.61 sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  19.99 sigalig
2.  28.71 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  28.72 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  30.47 Keroma12
5.  31.06 abunickabhi
6.  36.62 NathanaelCubes
7.  1:01.47 nevinscph
8.  1:04.08 Benyó
9.  1:10.56 AndrewT99
10.  1:14.14 revaldoah
11.  1:17.43 LittleLumos
12.  1:22.47 DesertWolf
13.  1:32.70 MatsBergsten
14.  1:56.32 BraydenAdamsSolves
15.  1:57.39 d2polld
16.  2:01.13 filmip
17.  2:06.34 midnightcuberx
18.  2:15.37 Vlad Hordiienko
19.  2:22.57 Sphericality
20.  2:25.90 V Achyuthan
21.  2:56.97 Jacck
22.  3:10.58 RyanSoh
23.  3:22.53 CB21
24.  3:28.83 Antto Pitkänen
25.  4:13.84 thomas.sch
26.  7:10.72 freshcuber.de
27.  8:03.11 sporteisvogel
28.  DNF sqAree
28.  DNF Arachane
28.  DNF PCCuber
28.  DNF padddi
28.  DNF Brendan Bakker


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  1:34.52 sigalig
2.  2:16.97 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:20.95 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  5:10.94 nevinscph
5.  6:52.95 Dylan Swarts
6.  6:59.96 MatsBergsten
7.  7:15.57 Jacck
8.  8:25.67 theos
9.  9:27.08 DesertWolf
10.  10:37.34 Sphericality
11.  DNF Arachane
11.  DNF G2013


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:31.91 sigalig
2.  5:29.77 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  10:35.02 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  14:49.24 Jacck
5.  14:51.60 MatsBergsten
6.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  21:33.54 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  55/65 60:00 sigalig
2.  27/31 54:04 Keroma12
3.  4/4 16:36 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  3/3 5:59 nevinscph
5.  5/8 39:46 Arachane


*3x3x3 one-handed*(89)
1.  10.24 Luke Garrett
2.  11.55 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.26 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  12.29 OriginalUsername
5.  12.84 Mantas Urbanavicius
6.  13.05 darrensaito
7.  13.30 Elo13
8.  13.44 asacuber
9.  13.47 Charles Jerome
10.  14.12 CubeCube
11.  14.74 NathanaelCubes
12.  15.25 Dream Cubing
13.  16.89 ichcubegerne
14.  16.95 leomannen
15.  17.05 Clément B.
16.  17.15 midnightcuberx
17.  17.30 apollocube
18.  17.83 Kylegadj
19.  18.49 Vlad Hordiienko
20.  18.63 BradenTheMagician
21.  18.68 Heewon Seo
22.  19.07 abunickabhi
23.  19.34 Zamirul Faris
24.  19.35 MartinN13
25.  19.45 V Achyuthan
26.  20.00 Antto Pitkänen
27.  20.12 KrokosB
28.  20.41 PCCuber
29.  20.42 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  20.54 NoahCubing
31.  20.58 Sjviray
32.  20.65 Meisme
33.  21.03 Benyó
34.  21.11 DGCubes
35.  21.13 agradess2
36.  21.58 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  21.58 revaldoah
38.  21.91 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
39.  22.17 Ontricus
39.  22.17 sigalig
41.  22.34 Fisko
42.  22.96 MattP98
43.  23.26 Arachane
44.  24.39 sqAree
45.  24.67 xyzzy
46.  24.93 Paweł
47.  25.06 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  25.07 Peter Preston
49.  25.21 Jami Viljanen
50.  25.37 trangium
51.  25.38 Keroma12
52.  25.85 nevinscph
53.  26.23 Dylan Swarts
54.  26.42 Winfaza
55.  26.63 Liam Wadek
56.  27.37 John_NOTgood
57.  28.11 vedroboev
58.  28.50 Sphericality
59.  28.64 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
60.  28.87 d2polld
61.  29.11 Thecubingcuber347
62.  29.76 Kedin drysdale
63.  30.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  30.12 breadears
65.  30.82 BMcCl1
66.  32.09 Nuuk cuber
67.  32.62 BlueAcidball
68.  32.74 LittleLumos
69.  35.67 White KB
70.  35.87 calotret
71.  36.61 freshcuber.de
72.  36.70 Cubey_Tube
73.  37.80 CB21
74.  38.62 Cubing Forever
75.  40.52 cuber_knight
76.  41.88 filmip
77.  52.58 HippieCuber
78.  54.50 Caleb Rogers
79.  54.90 sporteisvogel
80.  1:01.24 Jacck
81.  1:03.15 Rubika-37-021204
82.  1:05.51 Chiew Kai
83.  1:08.40 theos
84.  1:14.85 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
85.  1:16.23 KellanB
86.  1:35.28 Gman.999
87.  3:05.40 MatsBergsten
88.  DNF MCuber
88.  DNF Mattia Pasquini


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:44.17 One Wheel
2.  1:47.10 Li Xiang
3.  DNF PCCuber

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  25.77 Kedin drysdale
2.  35.48 ichcubegerne
3.  42.95 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  44.03 CB21
5.  44.26 Nuuk cuber
6.  52.83 darrensaito
7.  1:02.05 Arachane
8.  1:02.57 Zamirul Faris
9.  1:03.73 Brady
10.  1:08.52 John_NOTgood
11.  1:21.80 theos
12.  1:28.43 Jacck
13.  1:53.21 V Achyuthan
14.  2:11.48 MatsBergsten
15.  2:55.97 Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  27.33 (27, 30, 25) Benyó
2.  29.33 (27, 29, 32) SpeedCubeReview
3.  39.67 (39, 39, 41) V Achyuthan


Spoiler



4.  DNF (22, 25, DNS) Cale S
4.  DNF (29, DNF, 31) theos
4.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) jaysammey777
4.  DNF (31, 32, DNS) Ontricus
4.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) Antto Pitkänen
4.  DNF (52, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(48)
1.  40.79 Luke Garrett
2.  43.51 Khairur Rachim
3.  45.28 Sjviray


Spoiler



4.  46.42 darrensaito
5.  47.02 fun at the joy
6.  50.12 Dream Cubing
7.  51.03 Heewon Seo
8.  54.81 Benyó
9.  54.90 ichcubegerne
10.  55.14 DGCubes
11.  55.37 abhijat
12.  56.68 sigalig
13.  57.05 agradess2
14.  1:00.36 asacuber
15.  1:01.38 wearephamily1719
16.  1:03.26 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  1:05.02 John_NOTgood
18.  1:05.23 Dylan Swarts
19.  1:07.27 Antto Pitkänen
20.  1:08.63 CB21
21.  1:09.18 V Achyuthan
22.  1:09.83 Vlad Hordiienko
23.  1:12.41 PCCuber
24.  1:13.11 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:15.76 nevinscph
26.  1:17.41 breadears
27.  1:23.01 sqAree
28.  1:25.21 Cubey_Tube
29.  1:26.84 d2polld
30.  1:29.05 LittleLumos
31.  1:29.35 Mattia Pasquini
32.  1:31.39 HippieCuber
33.  1:32.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  1:33.00 Li Xiang
35.  1:38.27 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
35.  1:38.27 Thecubingcuber347
37.  1:47.89 White KB
38.  1:53.08 Jrg
39.  1:55.46 theos
40.  1:57.39 One Wheel
41.  1:59.50 Lewis
42.  2:20.63 Jacck
43.  2:21.88 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
44.  2:22.76 arctan
45.  2:34.29 KellanB
46.  2:54.92 Gman.999
47.  3:31.42 MatsBergsten
48.  5:01.72 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:49.21 Khairur Rachim
2.  1:54.83 Dream Cubing
3.  1:56.09 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:58.20 Luke Garrett
5.  2:00.59 Benyó
6.  2:08.00 sigalig
7.  2:15.37 abhijat
8.  2:23.66 agradess2
9.  2:28.09 ichcubegerne
10.  2:30.96 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  2:41.79 LittleLumos
12.  2:48.17 Nuuk cuber
13.  2:48.36 Dylan Swarts
14.  2:50.35 John_NOTgood
15.  2:52.50 nevinscph
16.  2:54.59 CB21
17.  3:07.68 breadears
18.  3:19.47 Vlad Hordiienko
19.  3:24.13 sqAree
20.  3:50.80 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
21.  3:59.75 theos
22.  4:15.81 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  4:22.53 Cubey_Tube
24.  4:23.37 Jrg
25.  4:25.91 HippieCuber
26.  4:30.32 One Wheel
27.  20:12.34 Ultimatecuber0814
28.  DNF KellanB


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:40.23 Dream Cubing
2.  3:49.39 Benyó
3.  4:02.71 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:15.31 sigalig
5.  4:49.02 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  5:36.56 nevinscph
7.  5:37.94 CB21
8.  6:09.39 Nuuk cuber
9.  6:58.04 Vlad Hordiienko
10.  8:05.55 One Wheel
11.  8:29.31 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  8:41.55 theos
13.  9:29.11 Jrg
14.  10:24.50 Cubey_Tube


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  6:31.58 Benyó
2.  7:21.96 ichcubegerne
3.  7:52.02 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8:38.99 nevinscph
5.  8:43.84 CB21
6.  9:40.55 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  11:27.83 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  16:14.45 Jrg
9.  16:38.42 theos
10.  22:02.91 Cubey_Tube


*Clock*(44)
1.  4.55 JChambers13
2.  4.82 Liam Wadek
3.  5.27 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.87 DesertWolf
5.  6.02 vishwasankarcubing
6.  6.51 Mattia Pasquini
7.  7.22 Charles Jerome
8.  7.23 T1_M0
9.  7.24 MattP98
10.  7.83 twoj_stary_pijany
11.  8.29 OriginalUsername
12.  8.60 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
13.  8.66 BradenTheMagician
14.  8.91 Christopher Fandrich
15.  8.98 Vlad Hordiienko
16.  9.14 Li Xiang
17.  9.20 Shadowjockey
18.  9.28 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  9.41 Luke Garrett
20.  9.70 sqAree
21.  9.91 darrensaito
22.  9.94 Sphericality
23.  10.31 ichcubegerne
24.  10.75 Paweł
25.  10.94 DGCubes
26.  10.96 Nuuk cuber
27.  11.49 BraydenAdamsSolves
28.  11.99 sigalig
29.  12.64 cubingmom2
30.  12.74 Benyó
31.  13.32 midnightcuberx
32.  14.83 Antto Pitkänen
33.  15.98 White KB
34.  16.06 freshcuber.de
35.  16.10 CB21
36.  17.31 Jacck
37.  18.42 nevinscph
38.  20.93 Pugalan Aravintan
39.  22.49 sporteisvogel
40.  23.15 HippieCuber
41.  23.52 Thecubingcuber347
42.  27.76 PCCuber
43.  39.80 Gman.999
44.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan


*Megaminx*(34)
1.  36.90 Heewon Seo
2.  44.48 AidanNoogie
3.  47.94 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.21 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  49.22 NoahCubing
6.  51.51 abhijat
7.  55.67 darrensaito
8.  58.50 MCuber
9.  1:04.54 ichcubegerne
10.  1:04.89 Benyó
11.  1:06.46 DGCubes
12.  1:10.01 Clément B.
13.  1:10.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  1:11.63 agradess2
15.  1:21.42 sigalig
16.  1:24.02 Triangles_are_cubers
17.  1:24.93 Keroma12
18.  1:26.43 CB21
19.  1:30.02 nevinscph
20.  1:31.96 midnightcuberx
21.  1:52.95 Nuuk cuber
22.  1:58.44 Cubey_Tube
23.  1:58.50 Vlad Hordiienko
24.  2:02.62 Sphericality
25.  2:04.28 d2polld
26.  2:19.82 One Wheel
27.  2:28.22 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
28.  2:44.79 theos
29.  2:52.67 Arachane
30.  3:01.67 sporteisvogel
31.  3:09.46 freshcuber.de
32.  3:26.50 Jacck
33.  4:37.94 Rubika-37-021204
34.  DNF BraydenAdamsSolves


*Pyraminx*(75)
1.  2.17 Djangodie
2.  2.24 MLGCubez
3.  2.39 twoj_stary_pijany


Spoiler



4.  2.54 Awder
5.  2.68 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  2.80 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
7.  3.30 DGCubes
8.  3.38 OriginalUsername
9.  3.39 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  3.61 CubeCube
11.  3.64 Charles Jerome
12.  3.75 Ontricus
13.  3.87 Jami Viljanen
14.  3.99 asacuber
15.  4.13 Logan2017DAYR01
16.  4.32 darrensaito
17.  4.45 MCuber
18.  4.48 Liam Wadek
19.  4.54 BraydenAdamsSolves
20.  4.61 Luke Garrett
21.  4.90 Cale S
22.  5.04 NoahCubing
23.  5.08 leomannen
24.  5.24 Heewon Seo
25.  5.29 MattP98
26.  5.31 CB21
27.  5.68 Benyó
28.  5.71 Sjviray
29.  5.74 MartinN13
30.  5.77 BradenTheMagician
31.  5.84 Pugalan Aravintan
32.  5.92 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  5.95 midnightcuberx
34.  5.97 wearephamily1719
35.  6.05 CaptainCuber
35.  6.05 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37.  6.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
37.  6.20 Mattia Pasquini
39.  6.34 Kedin drysdale
40.  6.37 Sphericality
41.  6.42 KrokosB
42.  6.45 ichcubegerne
43.  6.71 sigalig
44.  6.81 Fisko
45.  6.83 Nuuk cuber
46.  6.89 agradess2
47.  6.93 Antto Pitkänen
48.  6.96 Utkarsh Ashar
49.  7.19 Thecubingcuber347
50.  7.35 Li Xiang
51.  7.36 Brendyn Dunagan
52.  7.39 Paweł
53.  7.94 theos
54.  8.53 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
55.  8.74 LittleLumos
56.  9.31 Mike Hughey
57.  9.47 Aerocuber
58.  9.69 abunickabhi
59.  10.04 vilkkuti25
60.  10.05 arctan
61.  11.34 Cubey_Tube
62.  11.40 nevinscph
63.  11.58 cubingmom2
64.  11.94 d2polld
65.  13.13 Arachane
66.  14.15 Rubika-37-021204
67.  14.49 NiceCuber
68.  14.64 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
69.  15.34 Jacck
70.  16.15 Chiew Kai
71.  16.18 cubebot300
72.  17.45 GooseCuber
73.  18.56 DynaXT
74.  23.75 Ultimatecuber0814
75.  24.25 KellanB


*Square-1*(58)
1.  6.62 Oxzowachi
2.  6.96 Christopher Fandrich
3.  8.73 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  9.06 MLGCubez
5.  9.71 mrsniffles01
6.  10.58 CubeCube
7.  11.10 Cale S
8.  11.68 Charles Jerome
9.  11.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  12.17 DesertWolf
11.  12.51 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  12.66 Clément B.
13.  12.87 OriginalUsername
14.  13.25 NoahCubing
15.  13.37 BraydenAdamsSolves
16.  13.44 BradenTheMagician
17.  13.82 Luke Garrett
18.  14.04 Brady
19.  14.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
20.  14.23 darrensaito
21.  14.74 MCuber
22.  14.86 ichcubegerne
23.  15.93 PCCuber
24.  16.12 Antto Pitkänen
25.  16.96 sigalig
26.  17.41 twoj_stary_pijany
27.  18.12 Benyó
28.  18.45 Paweł
29.  18.47 NathanaelCubes
30.  18.53 Dream Cubing
31.  18.69 wearephamily1719
32.  18.75 DGCubes
33.  19.11 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  19.55 Logan2017DAYR01
35.  19.98 abhijat
36.  21.27 Liam Wadek
37.  21.98 midnightcuberx
38.  22.05 MattP98
39.  22.31 John_NOTgood
40.  22.49 Jami Viljanen
41.  22.92 Fisko
42.  24.18 agradess2
43.  25.39 Sphericality
44.  27.35 VJW
45.  28.27 CubableYT
46.  29.69 CB21
47.  30.36 Meisme
48.  33.46 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
49.  33.70 Nuuk cuber
50.  34.01 Thecubingcuber347
51.  35.16 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
52.  39.72 Li Xiang
53.  40.96 Mattia Pasquini
54.  50.65 Cubey_Tube
55.  53.14 nevinscph
56.  55.85 sporteisvogel
57.  1:07.04 Jacck
58.  2:05.82 thomas.sch


*Skewb*(67)
1.  2.30 Legomanz
2.  2.98 Charles Jerome
3.  3.13 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  3.14 Cale S
5.  3.31 MLGCubez
6.  3.33 OriginalUsername
7.  3.34 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  3.78 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
9.  3.83 Vlad Hordiienko
10.  3.95 CubeCube
10.  3.95 Kylegadj
12.  4.00 darrensaito
13.  4.48 Luke Garrett
14.  4.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  4.61 KrokosB
16.  4.80 NoahCubing
17.  4.93 Pugalan Aravintan
18.  4.97 d2polld
19.  5.01 Antto Pitkänen
20.  5.27 BradenTheMagician
20.  5.27 DesertWolf
22.  5.31 leomannen
23.  5.65 fun at the joy
24.  5.68 Liam Wadek
25.  5.73 ichcubegerne
26.  5.76 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  5.77 Logan2017DAYR01
28.  5.81 DGCubes
29.  5.85 Sphericality
30.  6.01 Fisko
31.  6.08 Dream Cubing
32.  6.12 Kedin drysdale
33.  6.70 wearephamily1719
34.  6.85 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  6.98 Nuuk cuber
36.  7.20 Li Xiang
37.  7.29 Jami Viljanen
38.  7.30 MattP98
39.  7.37 Benyó
40.  7.48 Paweł
41.  7.52 BraydenAdamsSolves
42.  7.73 abunickabhi
43.  7.80 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
43.  7.80 Cubey_Tube
45.  7.91 Arachane
46.  7.97 CB21
47.  8.12 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
48.  8.18 Thecubingcuber347
49.  8.21 Ontricus
50.  8.37 midnightcuberx
51.  8.62 sigalig
52.  9.01 agradess2
53.  9.99 Dylan Swarts
54.  10.60 vilkkuti25
55.  10.82 LittleLumos
56.  10.96 theos
57.  13.83 Aerocuber
58.  14.03 freshcuber.de
59.  14.80 nevinscph
60.  15.08 KellanB
61.  15.46 Rubika-37-021204
62.  16.10 cubingmom2
63.  18.55 Jacck
64.  19.34 NiceCuber
65.  28.69 sporteisvogel
66.  41.93 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
67.  DNF MCuber


*Kilominx*(10)
1.  24.30 DGCubes
2.  25.02 NoahCubing
3.  28.42 Kedin drysdale


Spoiler



4.  31.86 ichcubegerne
5.  34.27 Nuuk cuber
6.  34.67 agradess2
7.  36.54 CB21
8.  58.85 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
9.  1:53.47 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
10.  1:56.90 Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(10)
1.  4:17.91 ichcubegerne
2.  4:26.45 Benyó
3.  5:00.88 Antto Pitkänen


Spoiler



4.  5:53.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
5.  6:03.71 Nuuk cuber
6.  6:10.76 Vlad Hordiienko
7.  6:31.20 CB21
8.  8:17.31 d2polld
9.  8:47.73 Thecubingcuber347
10.  8:49.78 Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*Redi Cube*(9)
1.  7.43 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.11 DGCubes
3.  11.65 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  13.10 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  19.87 theos
6.  30.80 Mike Hughey
7.  33.74 CB21
8.  37.94 Rubika-37-021204
9.  44.31 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  22.36 DGCubes
2.  35.18 ichcubegerne
3.  37.31 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  57.38 Mike Hughey
5.  1:14.80 One Wheel
6.  1:20.89 CB21
7.  1:22.78 Jacck
8.  1:33.59 Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*15 Puzzle*(6)
1.  16.33 Li Xiang
2.  21.11 ichcubegerne
3.  21.39 Paweł


Spoiler



4.  32.29 Arachane
5.  44.37 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  4:03.31 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  45.94 Benyó
2.  51.22 V Achyuthan
3.  53.73 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  DNF arctan


*Mirror Blocks*(8)
1.  16.56 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.95 ichcubegerne
3.  47.97 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:22.91 CB21
5.  1:45.15 Gman.999
6.  1:52.98 Zamirul Faris
7.  2:38.74 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
8.  2:39.76 Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  1:59.44 DGCubes

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  24.50 Charles Jerome
2.  25.02 Skullush
3.  25.78 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  28.67 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  35.43 Kit Clement
6.  42.78 Peter Preston
7.  3:15.49 DGCubes
8.  3:40.47 Rubika-37-021204



*Contest results*(189)
1.  885 ichcubegerne
2.  850 Benyó
3.  822 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  812 OriginalUsername
5.  809 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  801 darrensaito
7.  780 sigalig
8.  729 Charles Jerome
9.  696 Dream Cubing
10.  666 DGCubes
11.  664 Khairur Rachim
12.  656 NoahCubing
13.  601 Heewon Seo
14.  589 agradess2
15.  585 Liam Wadek
16.  566 Nuuk cuber
17.  554 CB21
18.  550 nevinscph
19.  549 asacuber
20.  548 CubeCube
21.  535 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  534 leomannen
23.  533 BradenTheMagician
24.  528 BraydenAdamsSolves
25.  523 Antto Pitkänen
26.  503 V Achyuthan
27.  501 Cale S
28.  491 Sjviray
28.  491 Ontricus
30.  484 MLGCubez
30.  484 midnightcuberx
32.  481 abhijat
33.  473 NathanaelCubes
34.  472 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  459 KrokosB
36.  442 Sphericality
37.  433 FaLoL
38.  427 Logan2017DAYR01
39.  423 Brendyn Dunagan
40.  422 John_NOTgood
41.  411 twoj_stary_pijany
42.  408 Arachane
43.  400 wearephamily1719
44.  397 tJardigradHe
45.  393 Zamirul Faris
46.  392 d2polld
47.  385 Clément B.
48.  384 Kylegadj
49.  380 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
50.  378 PCCuber
51.  367 DesertWolf
52.  365 MattP98
52.  365 Paweł
54.  362 cuberkid10
55.  361 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
56.  357 MCuber
57.  352 sqAree
58.  351 Dylan Swarts
59.  350 Triangles_are_cubers
60.  349 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
61.  347 abunickabhi
62.  345 MartinN13
63.  338 Kedin drysdale
63.  338 Fisko
65.  336 Cubey_Tube
66.  330 vedroboev
67.  324 mrsniffles01
68.  316 BMcCl1
69.  306 Mattia Pasquini
70.  300 Jami Viljanen
71.  296 Christopher Fandrich
72.  290 TheDubDubJr
73.  285 AidanNoogie
74.  271 Li Xiang
75.  269 Chris Van Der Brink
76.  267 theos
77.  263 Jacck
77.  263 Thecubingcuber347
79.  259 LittleLumos
80.  257 VJW
81.  254 Mantas Urbanavicius
81.  254 breadears
83.  252 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
84.  246 jake.levine
85.  244 vishwasankarcubing
86.  239 Brady
87.  236 Utkarsh Ashar
88.  232 Imran Rahman
89.  209 Peter Preston
90.  208 apollocube
91.  207 revaldoah
92.  203 fun at the joy
93.  194 Legomanz
94.  190 trangium
95.  188 Aerocuber
96.  187 bennettstouder
97.  185 Keroma12
97.  185 xyzzy
99.  178 Pugalan Aravintan
99.  178 One Wheel
101.  173 CubableYT
102.  172 MatsBergsten
103.  171 HippieCuber
104.  167 vilkkuti25
105.  166 Cubing Forever
106.  164 sporteisvogel
106.  164 Jrg
108.  163 Fred Lang
109.  159 White KB
110.  158 CaptainCuber
110.  158 Skewb_Cube
112.  157 freshcuber.de
113.  153 BlueAcidball
114.  148 Rubika-37-021204
115.  147 Winfaza
115.  147 qaz
117.  143 thatkid
118.  138 arctan
119.  134 TheCubingAddict980
119.  134 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
121.  133 Davoda_IV
122.  127 FishyIshy
123.  126 Meisme
124.  123 Lewis
125.  119 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
125.  119 pjk
127.  117 20luky3
128.  114 T1_M0
129.  112 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
130.  104 filmip
131.  100 G2013
132.  98 Caleb Rogers
133.  97 lumes2121
134.  94 calotret
134.  94 Petri Krzywacki
134.  94 Keenan Johnson
137.  90 Gman.999
138.  87 Elo13
139.  82 seungju choi
140.  79 cubingmom2
140.  79 cuber_knight
140.  79 RyanSoh
140.  79 KellanB
144.  77 Mike Hughey
144.  77 Djangodie
146.  76 TheEpicCuber
147.  74 Awder
148.  69 GooseCuber
149.  67 Chiew Kai
150.  62 Oxzowachi
151.  61 SUCubing
151.  61 Θperm
153.  57 DUDECUBER
154.  52 HD Truong Giang
155.  50 CubeRed
156.  46 JChambers13
157.  45 NiceCuber
158.  43 Ultimatecuber0814
159.  42 MuaazCubes
160.  41 MarkA64
161.  40 Simon31415
162.  37 Myanmarcuberzwe
163.  36 Yohib Hussain
163.  36 ZsS
165.  34 zakikaz
166.  32 AndrewT99
167.  31 aamiel
168.  30 Shadowjockey
169.  26 DynaXT
170.  25 hydynn
171.  24 John Benwell
172.  22 memomarta
173.  21 thomas.sch
174.  20 bulkocuber
175.  18 SpeedCubeReview
176.  14 jaysammey777
177.  13 cubebot300
178.  11 OriEy
178.  11 Skullush
178.  11 Nash171
181.  10 HW5238
181.  10 isisk
183.  9 SpeedyOctahedron
184.  8 padddi
184.  8 Brendan Bakker
184.  8 cuberboy123
184.  8 Kit Clement
188.  5 awh
189.  4 JailtonMendes


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2021)

189 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 13!

That means our winner this week is *Heewon Seo!* Congratulations!!


----------

